# How To Build A 5 Gallon Bucket Hydroelectric Generator



## Adnil (May 6, 2016)

How To Build A 5 Gallon Bucket Hydroelectric Generator






With self-sufficiency on the rise in almost every large city, it is common to see people trying to set up their own power or water supply. Recycling is almost a regular thing now so those who want to live really independently choose a hydroelectric generator as their next DIY project to make. Making such a system is quite easy and actually there is no need for a bunch of extra materials to get in order to begin the whole construction phase. A 5-gallon bucket should be your base and the rest will easily fall into place. As you can see from the images, the parts you use should not be hard to get, actually readily available in any location you might be. Follow the instructions from the video tutorial. You are now able to produce small amounts of electricity for your own use. Watch the video and the PDF Tutorial..

https://www.engineeringforchange.org/static/content/Energy/S00070/5 Gallon Bucket Build Manual.pdf




http://www.goodshomedesign.com/how-to-build-a-5-gallon-bucket-hydroelectric-generator/


----------



## TMG51 (May 8, 2016)

I only very briefly perused that PDF - but if I read it correctly, it appears that the maximum output of this device may be 90 watts, and in actual operating conditions much less.

You'd still need some sort of battery system to store that power for use, so battery costs aren't factored in here.

The cost for one 100 watt solar panel is right around a hundred bucks. For buying all of these parts and building that bucket, I'd rather have a system that is static and works away from a stream.

It's very cool to have instructions for a hydroelectric generator on the cheap and this may be useful in some situations if you're static by water. But I'll stick with my solar setup.


----------



## Adnil (May 9, 2016)

Interesting information that you shared @TMG51, frankly I'm not educated when it comes to these sorts of things, so my two cents end here, but I'm glad you stated these bits of facts in case someone does decide to give it a run.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 9, 2016)

i think this would work nicely on my friend's land up in montana, especially during the winter.


----------



## Odin (May 11, 2016)

I would keep this idea in mind for the use it can have in scale. 

As mentioned it would be best where you have natural running water... 

Now, what if you scale it up? Say to 55 gal Barrels of running water?


----------

